# Construction Work



## openshawfamily (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Could someone please tell me if there is much call for a Construction Site Manager within Canada.

We went to an expo begining of July 2011 and spoke to a gentleman who said there was not much call for my husbands line of work.
Can anyone tell me if this is true?

If not are there any websites that we can look at re jobs.

Hope you can help

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

openshawfamily said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could someone please tell me if there is much call for a Construction Site Manager within Canada.
> 
> ...


I don't know the actual answer to the question but I suspect the gentleman is correct. Your husband should send his resume to some of the larger constuction companies in the Province you'd like to live in.


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

I am a QS looking for work and have been speaking to a number of companies. There are opportunities out there but it takes work to find them. My advice would to get in touch with as many companies you can and try and get out there to get some face time with anyone who shows any interest.


----------

